# CPU bremsen?



## daDom (9. Juni 2004)

Hi Jungs.

Ich habe mir bei Ebay das *ganz neue*   "Moto Racer 1" gekauft und nun ist mein Rechner zu schnell.
Das Spiel läuft stellenweise total megemässig schnell....
AMD XP 2200+

Kann ich den irgendwie bremsen?


----------



## gothic ghost (9. Juni 2004)

Hi,
probiere es mal damit. 
Habe es selber aber nicht ausprobiert. ;-)


----------



## daDom (9. Juni 2004)

Hörte sich alles gut an - aber geht leider net.....


----------



## aTa (9. Juni 2004)

Hi,
such mal bei Google nach "pc verlangsamen" dort müsstest du was finden!
Ansonsten surf mal die ganzen PC-Zeitschriften ab oder die PC-Spielezeitschriften (Gamestar, PC-Games etc..)

Ich hoff das hilft dir evtl weiter


----------

